# What interesting licence plates have you seen today?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread on this. I've seen some interesting ones over the years but have to find some of the older ones (if my HD's still boot up).

I was out at Wallys yesterday and while backing out of the parking spot and making a turn I spotted a car with the licence plate 'FACEBOOK'. Thankfully I had the camera on me at the time.  Saw a 'HAXXOR' one before a few years ago and I'm sure I snapped a photo of that one. Wanna find that one for sure in my personal photo CD's when I have time. I love collecting cool/interesting licence plates/plate art/car art photos. 

Lets see what everyone else has seen today. IIRC 50seven saw a 'REEFKEPR' one recently. Pix please  Lets make it interesting, you have to take the photo of the licence plate yourself and not use one that's been floating on the web.

Will upload later tonight or if I have time at work.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Was behind a BMW one day that had the plate BMMW. :S


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen that BMMW from time to time too lol...
Anyways, I've seen a license plate that said "HEHEHAHA" on it before, and then I laughed...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> I've seen that BMMW from time to time too lol...
> Anyways, I've seen a license plate that said "HEHEHAHA" on it before, and then I laughed...


I laughed at this one, someone spent an extra $70 on that. Some people are over flowing with creativity and others not so much.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

BIATCH is one of the crazier ones I've seen, in Mississauga.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

There was one that said ILOVETOFU 


either i love tofu
OR
i love to fu


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks like someone did... lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen a white Nissian 350Z with "OEM" as license plate too

Why So Serious?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bigfishy,

That......is.....awe.....soooooommmeee ssaaauuuucceee!! 

Never seen the full movie but I've seen bits of the movie on Youtube and have seen that scene to get the reference. I would pay good money if the person in the car walked out as the Joker. 

Ugggh... will have to upload this weekend. So drained right now from this cabling job.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Another one... Snow Why

Snow, Why???

is it like ~ Why Snow????

or

Snow White????

keep on guessing!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

A little immature ..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> A little immature ..


Obviously "Blue Jay 566", or what else?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Obviously "Blue Jay 566", or what else?


Wellthe BJay can be meant as Blue Jay and something else  But the '566' I don't get that unless you mean the '6' in a british accent sounding then I'll get it but what does the '5' mena?

Oh yes... bland job  ->  Saw them on Just for Laughs Amp'd last night. Loved them. Somewhat NSFW 



 Cute


----------



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

Robert Neville's other mustang?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

for what????


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plates*

i saw REEFKPER today could not get behind it on the dvp to take pic not sure if the spelling is correct


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

a few years back I saw a black dude in a completely tinted out jetta and the license plate was NCOGNGRO


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> a few years back I saw a black dude in a completely tinted out jetta and the license plate was NCOGNGRO


Gotta admit, I think that's incredibly clever wordplay.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Im was hoping to see my license plate show up on a forum 1 day. Im sure it will happen soo enough. XD


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Would be better if it wasn't posing as a V


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

tom g said:


> i saw REEFKPER today could not get behind it on the dvp to take pic not sure if the spelling is correct


Oh! I saw that the other day! lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> Im was hoping to see my license plate show up on a forum 1 day. Im sure it will happen soo enough. XD


what is it?



I saw a black Audi TTs today with the plate named "Eh 123" and a Ford forcus "The Chip"

I was driving, too dangerous to take picture x.x


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

my plate is "XD"


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Drove behind a car (van) thief...










Somebody else wants to play road hockey or something, a bit too dangerous on the 404 I'd say... "NE14HCKY"










I love my fish, but this guy/girl loves her cat(s?) "1CATLOVR"


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

a g35 coupe in rush hour that had OMGMOVE


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

SUPRRMOM!!!










WHO RULS???










NANONANO










PRNTER










B B BON


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to my ex lmao


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Vintage PK










Terry 11


----------

